# Mac - some export operations were not performed



## 098765432345678 (Jan 5, 2019)

I've posted my issue on the Adobe Forums (Unknown Errors on Export - Mac - LrCC 2.0.2 | Adobe Community) but haven't received any answers. Unfortunately I'm unable to get in touch with Adobe directly from Mo-Fr due to time constraints. Maybe someone around here can help me.


For the last last few weeks I've been receiving "unknown errors" on LrCC while exporting images and/or videos.
I first noticed this in LrCC 2.0.2, but it persists through 2.1.1.


Export Results: Some export operations were not performed.
Unknown Error (x = number of affected items)
... list of affected filename items ...





I can save the list as TXT, and thats it. No further information what so ever.

I've tried exporting as JPG and Original+Settings. I'm receiving the same error, but with a different number (mostly lower, sometimes none) of affected files with Original+Settings.
When I look up one specific file am unable to export that single image in its own job as well. So i can't be because the job size.
Exporting the same image from iPhone LrCC App works just fine. I just don't want to hunt down hundred (possibly thousands) of affected files on my smartphone.

I'm on a Macbook Pro (15-inch, 2016) with 2.7GHz i7, 16GB RAM and the Radeon. Pro 460 with 4096MB RAM and am exporting directly to the SSD (FileVault active) with MacOS 10.14.2.

What else I've tried:

Uninstall and reinstall Lightroom CC
Turned Off the setting for "save local copy of originals" / changed it / and turned in back on (btw: all originals are just fine on the location I've specified)


turned off/on Graphic Acceleration
tried different file export destinations on my Mac (Downloads, Desktop) or even on my NAS


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, welcome to the forum! That's an interesting one. You've done some good troubleshooting. It does sound like there's something wrong with the local database cache, if the cloud is ok.

A couple of places to start:
1. If you go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and open that same image in Detail view, does the download work? (It's under the Share button on the right)
2. If you find the original photo in your originals folder, does that look ok? (It sounds like you've already checked this, but just being sure)

In terms of fixing it, we could contact someone at Adobe via the bug forum so they can check it out. Or we could try deleting the local cache (excluding the originals) and let LR redownload the database from the cloud, then reconnect it with your custom originals location.


----------



## 098765432345678 (Jan 5, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum! That's an interesting one. You've done some good troubleshooting. It does sound like there's something wrong with the local database cache, if the cloud is ok.
> 
> A couple of places to start:
> 1. If you go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and open that same image in Detail view, does the download work? (It's under the Share button on the right)
> ...



Hi, thank you for you reply.

As for your questions. Yes, downloading the edited version from LR Online does work, same es the Mobile LRCC Export.
Also the Original from my alternative file path also looks good. 
I forgot to mention, that I've also tried to reset the path for my originals, and let LrCC download them again. The issues persists though.

How would I go about deleting the LrCC Cache?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2019)

You'd quit LR,  go to Finder > Pictures folder and delete Lightroom Library.lrlibrary then restart LR. It might ask you to sign in again, and it'll do a bunch of syncing. Once it looks good, you can turn the originals storage back on.


----------

